# DivX Web Player funktioniert nicht



## Lobo666 (20. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir bei meinem Problem helfen. 

Der DivX Webplayer funktioniert bei mir leider nicht. Das Bild im Browser bleigt einfach schwarz. Leider weiß ich absolut nicht was ich noch machen soll. Ich hatte ursprünglich DivX 7 installiert. Nun habe ich auch V. 6.8, 6.5, 6.2.5 und 5.0 (da gibts wohl noch keinen Webplayer) ausprobiert. Immer mit dem Selben Ergebnis... Ich nutze primär Firefox 3, aber habe auch Opera und IE7 probiert. OS ist Vista 64.

Ich habe auch schon überlegt ob es am 64bit OS liegen kann, aber bei meiner Freundin auf dem Laptop (Vistax32 und DivX7) klappt es auch nicht. Ich verzweifle so langsam 


Ach ja... Im Firefox ist das Plugin geladen (DivX Player Netscape Plugin und DivX web Player) Auch eine neuinstallation vom FF hat nix gebracht.


Vielen Dank schon mal!!!


----------



## Herbboy (20. Februar 2009)

ist es bei allen sebsites, oder nur bestimmte? vlt. muss noch windows weiter geupdatet werden?


----------



## Lobo666 (20. Februar 2009)

Tja, das ist ne gute Frage. Ich habe bei mehreren Sites ein Problem beim Abspielen, nur weiß ich nicht ob es über all der DivX codec ist. Bei Kino.to ist es auf jeden Fall DivX. 

Kannst du mir nen Link von einer Seite schicken wo ein DivX Video eingebunden ist? 
DivX videos die ich auf der Platte habe kann der normale Player übrigens ohne Probleme abspielen...

Windows aktualisiere ich mal, allerdings habe ich dies zuletzt vor einem Monat getan.
Edit: Windos ist up to date, aber das Problem besteht weiter hin.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Februar 2009)

Lobo666 schrieb:


> Tja, das ist ne gute Frage. Ich habe bei mehreren Sites ein Problem beim Abspielen, nur weiß ich nicht ob es über all der DivX codec ist. Bei Kino.to ist es auf jeden Fall DivX.


 ne "to"-seite hört sich nach grauzone an, die bestehenden landesgesetze nutzen, um die ansonsten weltweit urheberrechtliche verbote zu umgehen - vlt. sind die seiten von D aus einfach "gesperrt" ?


----------



## Lobo666 (20. Februar 2009)

Kann nicht sein, bei all meinen Freunden funktioniert die Seite.

Kann mir vieleicht jemand nen Link zu einem Video schicken von dem er weiß das es DivX ist? Dann könnte ich ja mit absoluter Sicherheit feststellen ob mein Problem bei alles DivX Videos besteht.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Februar 2009)

weiß leider nicht, woher man bei websites weiß, ob ein vidoe divx hat oder nicht ^^


----------



## Lobo666 (23. Februar 2009)

Ich denke ich habe jetzt herausgefunden,dass dieses Prolem bei JEDEM DivX Video auftritt.

Ich habe einen Trailer von der DivX Seite geladen. Dieser lässt sich mit dem player abspielen. Öffne ich die Datei aber mit einem Browser, wird das video nicht abgespielt...


Kann evtl. ein Konflikt mit einem anderen media player bestehen der installiert ist?


----------



## AchtBit (24. Februar 2009)

Die benutzten verschieden divx player Versionen. Die Seiten die den alten Divx player verlangen, laufen bei mir auch nicht. Der Divx/ Webplayer scheint nicht mir den alten Versionen kompatibel zu sein


----------



## i7-gtx285 (27. Februar 2009)

hm hab grad mal nachgeguckt hab vista 64 auf kino.to keine probleme.
Und an herbboy wenn die .to seiten gesperrt werden sollten,
geht eher die welt unter da liegt ja alles illegale was wir so lieben xD
Und der divx player ist abwärtskompitabel es gab mal eine version ist aber
schon ne weile her die war wirklich nicht abwärtskompitabel aber das 
dürfte mitlerweile geschichte sein.


----------

